# how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)????



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

Hi,I am going to install 02m gearbox soon on my golf rallye(same as G60),I wonder how can I make the stock speedo to work after this swap because the stock 02c(like the 02a) has speed cable and the 02m is digital sensor reading.
can you share some info????


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

have you verified the 02c sensor will not fit in the 02m? If that is the case you'll need a converter. MSD makes a generic one, while Momentum Motor Parts and Futrell Autowerks make vw specific ones.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_have you verified the 02c sensor will not fit in the 02m? If that is the case you'll need a converter. MSD makes a generic one, while Momentum Motor Parts and Futrell Autowerks make vw specific ones.

Speedo, not tach


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (Veedubgti)*

I already made my tach works after 1.8T installation,now I need to make my stock speedo cluster to work after 02m installation that I am going to do soon,any reviews???


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

bump


----------



## Cornerwindows (Sep 9, 2005)

Does anyone have an answer to this one, I'm gonna be swapping 02m into mk1


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Cornerwindows)*

Someone post a pic of an 02M speed sensor, we'll go from there.....


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*

The 02M speed sensor is definitely different than an 02J speed sensor (which works with an 02A Corrado speedo cable). Thats the setup I'm using.
I'm afraid to say its not looking good for the application you are trying to use.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

Can you use the 91+ G60 Cluster? It is a digital speed and uses a hall sender off of the 02a drive unit. The 02m Hall sender could drive it similarly.
I don't think there is going to be any way to make any cable setup work in the 02m.


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

swap speedo or check "Cable-X" at
http://www.abbott-tach.com/cablex.htm 
or search web for "cable x"


_Modified by CrewCabCaddy at 2:53 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (CrewCabCaddy)*

did you try this product???


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

Haven't tried it yet. I called and chatted with them and it should work. I'll be doing an 02M swap into my mk1 in next couple months and will be trying the cable X. As an alternative, another guy I met fit an MK3 or mk4 speedo into his scirocco. Or find an aftermarket e-speedo? That's about it for choices that I know of.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (CrewCabCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrewCabCaddy* »_Haven't tried it yet. I called and chatted with them and it should work. I'll be doing an 02M swap into my mk1 in next couple months and will be trying the cable X. As an alternative, another guy I met fit an MK3 or mk4 speedo into his scirocco. Or find an aftermarket e-speedo? That's about it for choices that I know of.

it sounds good but at the link that you gave me there are three kind of convertors:5/8 FM,GM Snap-on,Ford Snap-on.
what will be the right one???
http://www.abbott-tach.com/orderpage.htm


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

Abbot Enterprises http://www.atrol.com/cablex.htm is another that doesn't seem to be associated with the original URL I posted... 
I also see it at Guage Guys http://www.gaugeguys.com/cablex.htm.
Not much information from either web site so you'll have to call. As I understand the variations in input pulse rate were from very few per cable revolution up to about 4 million per revolution so you can get appropriate cable speed from a huge range of speed senders.
If they don't have a "standard" kit available off the shelf, Abbot has you send them a speedometer cable and specify what length you need it. Then they cut it off and create an end that fits into the Cable-X. Then they ship you the cable-x and the new cable. Then you hook up the three wires and adjust the dip switches to increase/decrease rotation speed to match your car's speedo. As I understood it, they were just getting their "Hall sender" versions working about six months ago, so you may have to chat with them to make sure you are getting the correct Cable-X...but from the ads on the above web-sites, it sounds like they may have that all worked out.
Call them and chat. woman I talked with was very helpful.



_Modified by CrewCabCaddy at 9:43 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Can you use the 91+ G60 Cluster? It is a digital speed and uses a hall sender off of the 02a drive unit. The 02m Hall sender could drive it similarly.
I don't think there is going to be any way to make any cable setup work in the 02m.

I am running a corrado/passat speedo on my 02m swap. works just fine. I think the esiest way to make it work is to swap to a digital speedo.


----------



## CrewCabCaddy (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (bigtoy302)*

Using an e-speedo is definitely the easiest way to go.
One guy managed to fit a corrado or MkIV e-speedo into his scirocco with help from Eddie at Tacoma (WA) Speedometer. I haven't looked at fitting a corrado speedo into an MkI. Eddie is here on the Vortex somewhere.
My O2M swap is into a rabbit and I want to keep the stock speedo if possible...thus looking at the cable-X.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (CrewCabCaddy)*

That Cable-X is pretty badass, if it does the trick.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (bigtoy302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtoy302* »_
I am running a corrado/passat speedo on my 02m swap. works just fine. I think the esiest way to make it work is to swap to a digital speedo.

and what about the other components??is it plug and play??
fuel level,water temp,RPM+++++


----------



## natek102 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (MAX_POWER)*

you don't need the cable-x to use your mk2 cable speedo with your o2m. The o2m speedo uses a mechanical gear like the mk2 speedo in the tranny. if you take off the electrical parts of the o2m speedo on the tranny, you will find the gear. you take off your gear on your mk2 speedo and put the o2m gear on instead. someone else here on the forum has done this. I still have his pics saved. if you want them, im me your email.


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (natek102)*

Would like to see how this is done.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: how can I make my speedo work after 02m gearbox swap(mk2)???? (natek102)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natek102* »_you don't need the cable-x to use your mk2 cable speedo with your o2m. The o2m speedo uses a mechanical gear like the mk2 speedo in the tranny. if you take off the electrical parts of the o2m speedo on the tranny, you will find the gear. you take off your gear on your mk2 speedo and put the o2m gear on instead. someone else here on the forum has done this. I still have his pics saved. if you want them, im me your email.

this is not the case, the o2m speedo connector on the trans is an electric/magnetic pickup, there is no speedo related gears in the 02m trans. 
there is however in 02c's and 02a's and such that utilize a gear in the trans and just have an electric sensor to read off that gear.


----------

